
PayPal's New Refund Policy Sticks It to Sellers with Fees - slivanes
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full
======
slivanes
Starting on May 7, 2019, when a seller issues a partial or full refund to a
buyer or refunds a donation to a donor the fees originally paid as the seller
are no longer returned.

Imagine you're a seller on eBay. You offer 30 day returns. Your buyer
purchases a camera for $1000. They pay with PayPal. An hour later, they write
and say "I changed my mind, please cancel this order. If you don't, I'll just
return unopened when I get it, so save yourself the shipping." So you have to
refund. And you just lost $29.

~~~
masonic
Yup. Anybody know if Adyen will do the same thing when they take over eBay
payments next year?

------
reuven
This is extremely disappointing. I make a growing proportion of my income via
online Python and Git courses. The platform I use (Podia) supports PayPal and
Stripe. I'd love to use Stripe, but they don't work with businesses outside of
the US and a handful of other countries. So I'm stuck using PayPal, which many
of my customers dislike, but I don't have much choice.

Truth be told, I haven't personally had any issues with PayPal to date. It all
works pretty smoothly, and their fees are part of the cost of doing business.
But sticking me with the fees, even when people cancel, is very upsetting. Not
that many people cancel -- but when they do, I'm happy to do it, as part of
giving good customer service.

I guess that I'll eat the fees, even then, so as not to seem like a jerk. But
it does make me, at least a little bit, want to rethink my "100% money-back
guarantee" policy.

------
tluyben2
Ah Paypal getting even worse than it was for sellers. They already were
horrible if you are not a buyer anyway.

